# Age of Strife Countries



## Tymax (Jun 13, 2011)

I was on the Lexicanum site on the article about Terra and it mentions several countries and cities. It states a few like Bania, Merica, Jermani, and Brittania. Merica and Jermani are pretty obvious but ones like the city of Atlantys is more difficult to link to modern Earth. Any explanations?


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Rather than look at all of these cities as being one-to-one mapped onto existing cities/countries, they are also an opportunity for the Author to use some literary allusions; so Atlantys might be some mid-Atlantic Hive, or Atlanta in America, or even Atalanta in Italy. SO, you've got the Yndonesic Bloc, which might be a union of nu,erous countries in modern-day Indonesia, to the Tera-Watt Clan, who might just be a play on the idea of their tech-foundries needing lots of power. I do love all of those names, though, and trying to work out if it's a real city/country, one that is a literary play, or if it is some other pun.

GFP


----------



## Dracnye (Jul 8, 2011)

*Ursh *- nation-state in what had once been Russia and Central Asia, led by the tyrant Kalagann

*Panpacific Empire* - nation-state situated around the Pacific Ocean, led by the tyrant Narthan Dume

*Yndonesic Bloc* - the island of Yndonesia are situated around the island that make up Indonesia, ruled by the tyrant Cardinal Tang

*Freinc *- nation-state situated around France

*Jermani *- nation-state situated around Germany

*Gyptus *- nation-state situated around Egypt

*Merica *- nation-state situated around North America

*Nordafrik Conclaves* - nation-state situated around North Africa (Nordafrik is the German word for North Africa)

*Terrawatt Clan* - situated in Ural Mountain, Russia (mentioned in "Fulgrim" that Lucius wields a sword created by the Terrawatta Clan in the Urals)

*Alba *- nation-state situated in England (Alba is the Scottish Gaelic name for Scotland)

*Nordyc *- nation-state situated in northwestern European countries of Scandinavia (Denmark, Norway, Sweden), as well as Iceland and Finland

*Achaemenid Empire *- nation-state situated in the Middle East (it is the actual name of the Persian Empire)

*Boeotia *- nation-state situated in the Greece (Boeotia is part of the Periphery of Central Greece)


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice one Dracnye. That was actually interesting to read.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Which story was Boeotia in?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Phoebus said:


> Which story was Boeotia in?


I think it was Prospero Burns, the archaeologist discovered a shrine there and met the thousand sons. That's my best guess tho.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

+ Rep to you, sir.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks very much


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tymax said:


> ...Atlantys is more difficult to link to modern Earth. Any explanations?


Plato set one of his moral tales in Atlantis; recent archaeology suggests it might be based on an island near Crete.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Plato set one of his moral tales in Atlantis; recent archaeology suggests it might be based on an island near Crete.


There are about 50 different ideas as to where atlantis is. Plato describes it a being 'beyond the pillars of hercules' - unfortunately thats ambiguous because there are at least TWO sets of pilliars of hercules, one by gibralta (which every assumes means its in the atlantic, and the other is the dardanelles between greece and turkey.

Off the top of my head the suggestions for atlantis are (appologies for my appauling spelling)

Tartessos in Andalusia 

Any of the islands in the med - sardinaia, malta, sicily etc

Troy in modern day turkey

Thera (island state that blew up in the bronze age)

Some random sunken island off the cost of britan (synonomous with lyonesse)

Antartica (!)

in the sea by cyprus

Some missing island in the middle of the atantic

Tiahuacano in south america

About a 1000 places in north and south america that need tourists :biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was born in Gibraltar


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I was born in Gibraltar


Well, in which case, you were born on one of hercules' pillars...

Im not sure where hercules put his pillars, but...


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I have never read of the Dardanelles as another sort of Pillars of Heracles. Now, the ancient Greeks called the Dardanelles the Hellespont or Hellespontine Straits, but that's tied to a different legend altogether.

Similarly, I'm not sure where Troy-as-Atlantis originates as a theory, but, again, I've not heard of that arising in antiquity. The ancient Greeks were familiar enough with Troy that it serving as a location for Atlantis would make no sense.

That's all off topic, though. I'm rambling. :biggrin:

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> I have never read of the Dardanelles as another sort of Pillars of Heracles. Now, the ancient Greeks called the Dardanelles the Hellespont or Hellespontine Straits, but that's tied to a different legend altogether.
> 
> Similarly, I'm not sure where Troy-as-Atlantis originates as a theory, but, again, I've not heard of that arising in antiquity. The ancient Greeks were familiar enough with Troy that it serving as a location for Atlantis would make no sense.
> 
> ...


 
Im also unsure as to where the definition of the pillars of hercules comes from - I just know ive read it somewhere. A quick look on the devil that is wkiipedia shows that there is some ambiguity as to where the pillars actually are and they suggest it might be the straights of scilly...

Troy- atlantis is definately a new definition, and your point is well made.

I wasnt really suggesting the best areas for atlantis, more that there are a heck of a lot of them.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, no denying the whole Atlantis thing is convoluted! I've even heard of Ireland as being suggested as a possible location. 

The Pillars of Heracles, speaking strictly in the context of the myths (not the theories espoused by historians, which have their own merits to be sure), were associated with the straits that led into Ocean (the ancient Greeks didn't differentiate between the Atlantic, Indian, and Pacific Oceans). Hence Gibraltar being identified with them.

OK, I'm going to quit while I'm ahead. It's crazy what kind of topics 40k leads into. :biggrin:

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> OK, I'm going to quit while I'm ahead. It's crazy what kind of topics 40k leads into. :biggrin:
> 
> Cheers,
> P.


You can never quit while your ahead on these boards, someone will always find something else to draw you back in.

Id love a list of where all those countries came from on the previous page, ive heard of some of them, but not the rest.

And thats rare for me to say that!


----------

